# 2003 NBA Mock Draft THREAD



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Post all your Mocks in here, criticism is appreciated*

Order is based on current Final NBA standings. Obviously, after the lottery things will move around. Okafor, Splitter, Perovic, Warrick are almost surely entering the draft NEXT year. Bosh and Lang are almost CERTAIN to declare, TheGoods. 



1. *Cleveland - Lebron James* (OVERNIGHT, season tickets catapult to new highs, jersey orders go crazy, attendance records for cavs are shattered. Let the legacy begin)
2. *Denver - Carmelo Anthony* (shocked? Don't be. Has proven his superiority over fellow athletes. He is NOT a role player. Won't regret passing up Milicic)
3. *Toronto - Darko Milicic* (Cannot quickly convert second chance opportunities. WEAK. Will develop into a player better than Gasol, but still not breaking into superstar caliber. Needs teammates to win)
4. *Miami - Maciej Lampe* (DIRK AT 17! So much UPSIDE, so little DOWNSIDE, keep him in good company and you have a FRANCHISE PLAYER!)
5. *Clippers - Anderson Varejao* (Beats out Bosh, offensive pf is what they need to complement maxed out Brand.)
6. *Detroit - Chris Bosh* (Would you call this a steal? Bosh and Wallace inside could SCARE the Tmacs and Kobes. Fills the gap Williamson failed to do... Piston's defense is fortified further, as well as adding a great offensvie presence in the post.)
7. *Chicago - Dwayne Wade* (Early favorite for ROY if he is played right, will give chicago the penetrator they need after a crawford/robinson trade. Can he adjust to being an NBA guard? He is too good, too athletic to fall into the dilemma of Jason Terry ) 
8. *Milwaukee - Sofoklis* (This monster could develop into steal of the draft, PERFECT for a team in their situation.)
9. *New York - Chris Kamann* (McDyess uncertainty, start alongside Kurt Thomas or *Abdur Rahim--atlanta ny trade* in the post)
10.*Washington - T.J. Ford* (No team before this besides Clippers will consider taking him. Jordan doesn't get Wade, could try trading for him)
11.*Golden State - Kirk Hinrich* (kid has plenty of heart, good shot, replaces Arenas... hope the rest of the Warriors can keep up with his pace, especially Jamison the SLACKER.)
12.*Seattle - Reece Gaines* (Barry doesn't cut it, need a legit playmaker to open up silky smooth Ray) 
13.*Memphis - Michael Pietrus* (a penetrating shooting guard, can open up gasol and Wright, contribute offensively and defensively)
14.*Orlando - Luke Ridnour* (natural playmaker who is smart, will need to score alongside TMac)
15.*Seattle - Edu Hernandez* (Big and out of Europe, has alot to prove but one of few legit centers in the Draft, no more of that Radmonovic prowling the perimeter.)
16.*Boston - Nick Collison* (Big, consistent inside addition, Battie has not even developed into a role player, dissapointed with that.)
17.*Phoenix - Jarvis Hayes* (MY OH MY how the mighty have fallen! Phoenix looking to go big but can't pass this up, could start ahead of the fragile Penny, or be a great bench player... Hayes fans do not worry, *Hayes, Googs expiring contract* to his hometown Atlanta for Ratliff) )
18.*New Orleans - Zarko Cabarka* (big, versatile, typical role player, gives them firepower to deal with the Wild Wild West)
19.*Utah - Boris Diaw* (good long term talent, shall complement Harpring...better than pietrus?)
20.*Boston - Marcus Banks* (oh!This pg's physique will have him battling for starting pos with bremer)
21.*Atlanta - James Lang* (after everyone is dealt this summer they could start their franchise around him and Hayes*traded*)
22.*New Jersey - Mike Sweetney* (hard worker Will replace Martin at PF, Martin shifts to C)
23.*Portland - Marcus Moore* (the big point guard they need after they cut their roster down)
24.*Lakers - David West* (Ludicrous prep boy Madsen takes his spot on the Bench as David West comes in to the PF position. Providing they don't deal Shaq to Portland. Or memphis.)
25.*Sacramento - Rick Rickert* (the complete team, will probably trade him)
26.*Minnesota - Alexander Pavlovic* (Nesterovic is resigned, This kid fills their void at F, are they willing to push KG to 4 position?)
27.*Memphis - Chris Delfino* (This kid falls as well.tenacious defense, can score good complement to any team)
28.*Dallas - Mario Austin* (better than najera, in that he has an offensive game)
29.*San Antonio - Zaur Pachulia* (Of course this late in draft they'll go with Europe potential)

Leandrinho Barbosa, sorry guys don't know much about him, but from what I've read he'll go in the 20's or 30's.

Brian Cook falls into the 2nd round, along with Villaneuva and Pavel Podkolzin.


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

About Lampe - I do not get why people have him in this draft. I read somewhere(NBADraft.net) in an interview where he stated he planned on staying overseas. That could change sure but it sounded like a sure thing to me. 

As far as Portland's pick is concerned... Moore does not impress me as a good match with this team. He shoots,shoots and then shoots some more then maybe passes a lil. That would not go over well on the Blazers. You would see Portland take a flyer on Big Vill or maybe Outlaw if he comes or Lang should he drop, way before they take a 23 yo shooting guard which he is. He is not a PG. You will find out in time.

Also - I love Ridnour more than anyone but... I have trouble seeing Orlando passing a big man like Sweetney or Collison up. Heck, even Lang might be worth there while. It is possible they take Rid,Gaines or another PG.

Overall, Solid mock. I am not a huge fan of mocks for anything besides fun purposes at this point. IN a month, ill be all over em!


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

3. *Toronto - Darko Milicic* (Cannot quickly convert second chance opportunities. WEAK. Will develop into a player better than Gasol, but still not breaking into superstar caliber. Needs teammates to win)

-Is this all speculation? Or are you stating this from what you've seen? From what I've heard he is made for the NBA PF, once he adds a little muscle. He's not weak in the standard Euro sense, and he's ultra-aggressive. Remember, EVERYONE needs teammates to win.

4. *Miami - Maciej Lampe* (DIRK AT 17! So much UPSIDE, so little DOWNSIDE, keep him in good company and you have a FRANCHISE PLAYER!)

-From what I've heard, Lampe is his own biggest enemy. He's a head case, in short. He fights with teammates and coaches. He belongs on the Blazers.  Not only that, but let's look at something else...

_At just 18, is one of the top overall prospects in Europe. Very precocious feel for the game. Excels in many aspects. Can shoot from long range, battles for rebounds. Struggles defensively, but just needs time to develop his strength. Has very good agility and can run the floor. Great offensive touch. Could grow another few inches. Talk in Europe is that he will be better than Pau Gasol. Will probably end up at 7-1. _

That's what scouts were saying about Skeeta. Sound familiar?

5. *Clippers - Anderson Varejao* (Beats out Bosh, offensive pf is what they need to complement maxed out Brand.)

-An offensive PF? From what I've heard experts don't expect him to make any serious contribution offensively for a few years, he's pretty much defense with potential offense right now.

6. *Detroit - Chris Bosh* (Would you call this a steal? Bosh and Wallace inside could SCARE the Tmacs and Kobes. Fills the gap Williamson failed to do... Piston's defense is fortified further, as well as adding a great offensvie presence in the post.)

-I'm sorry, but I don't think Kobe and T-Mac are pissing their pants at the prospect of a 6-10, 210 PF getting in their way. Don't get me wrong, Bosh is a terrific player. But his defense will be his weak point until he puts some meat on them bones. He's a solid mental defender, but will have trouble guarding good, strong, or even crafty offensive players. See, CWebb, Malone, Nowitski, Duncan, etc.


7. *Chicago - Dwayne Wade* (Early favorite for ROY if he is played right, will give chicago the penetrator they need after a crawford/robinson trade. Can he adjust to being an NBA guard? He is too good, too athletic to fall into the dilemma of Jason Terry ) 

-Personally, I think he will be a Jason Terry type player. He's got that same type of tweener SG game. I haven't seen him play a whole lot, but he seems more athletic that Terry, but Terry is better mentally, and may have a better shot.

15.*Seattle - Edu Hernandez* (Big and out of Europe, has alot to prove but one of few legit centers in the Draft, no more of that Radmonovic prowling the perimeter.)

-I don't think Hernandez will declare, leaving the door open for David West, Mike Sweetney, or Nick Collinson. 

21.*Atlanta - James Lang* (after everyone is dealt this summer they could start their franchise around him and Hayes*traded*)

-If you're building your franchise around James Lang, you're screwed. Plain and simple.

22.*New Jersey - Mike Sweetney* (hard worker Will replace Martin at PF, Martin shifts to C)

-....excuse me? Kenyon Martin, right? 6-8 Kenyon Martin? Martin is undersized for a POWER FORWARD! He's not gonna shift to Center! The Nets will probably take another foreigner, maybe Diaw or Zarko or Pavlovic to try and move RJ to SG. 

25.*Sacramento - Rick Rickert* (the complete team, will probably trade him)

-Look for Sacto to take a foreigner who won't come over right away. They obviously have enough talent and no serious wholes, that I don't think they will want to add anyone else.

27.*Memphis - Chris Delfino* (This kid falls as well.tenacious defense, can score good complement to any team)

-Delfino tore ankle ligaments, and will most likely wait until '04.

28.*Dallas - Mario Austin* (better than najera, in that he has an offensive game)

-Don't underrate Najera, I think they'll look for a big center, whoever is left with some toughness. They will NOT go Euro, they need strength. Maybe they'll trade down to try and Kaman, or Sofoklis, or Varejao.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> *Post all your Mocks in here, criticism is appreciated*
> 
> Order is based on current Final NBA standings.


boooooooo! you should do a mock lotto first! everyone knows the order will not be based on record!


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

hey doesn't the new charlotte franchise get the 4th pick in the draft???????????????


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

next summer. they dont start play til 2004-2005.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: 2003 NBA Mock Draft THREAD*



> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> boooooooo! you should do a mock lotto first! everyone knows the order will not be based on record!


but nugz, everyone also knows that the order won't be based on some mock lotto either, so why not base it on the highest probability of order?


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 3. *Toronto - Darko Milicic* (Cannot quickly convert second chance opportunities. WEAK. Will develop into a player better than Gasol, but still not breaking into superstar caliber. Needs teammates to win)
> 4. *Miami - Maciej Lampe* (DIRK AT 17! So much UPSIDE, so little DOWNSIDE, keep him in good company and you have a FRANCHISE PLAYER!)


Why are you so pessimistic on Milicic, but so optimistic on Lampe? I mean, they're at the same age right now, but Milicic is much better than Lampe. By far.
IMO Milicic could develope into another Tim Duncan, a supreme player in this league. Lampe could be a poor man's Nowitzki, or a second Nowitzki at best.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: 2003 NBA Mock Draft THREAD*



> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> 
> 
> Why are you so pessimistic on Milicic, but so optimistic on Lampe? I mean, they're at the same age right now, but Milicic is much better than Lampe. By far.
> IMO Milicic could develope into another Tim Duncan, a supreme player in this league. Lampe could be a poor man's Nowitzki, or a second Nowitzki at best.


Yes I would love to ask this too. Question is have you seen them play? and what are you assessing this on? there is a reason why I never rank players I have not seen because everything then becomes speculation. If this is your speculation then fine...but if this is your analysis :no: . Milicic is good trust me...better than Melo. If he was in the US he would be top 3 HS player since 15 like Lebron.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

For whomever asked why Lampe is included in recent mocks, it's because he orally declared last week (his written declaration is pending). 

As for Darko vs Lampe:
Darko is a superior player in every aspect except for outside shooting. Darko is a solid defender, good post player, and is a great dribble-drive player, he also has a team mentality. Lampe is a great shooter (from anywhere), he has very few post moves, and is a weak defender (he isn't motivated to play D but he could just be lazy, in the NBA he might pick it up a little). Darko is a better rebounder than Lampe on both ends, although Lampe is a good position rebounder on the D-end. I really like Darko, and I'd take him if he's on the board, but if I'm picking at #4 or #5 (depending on the team that's picking at 4) I'll take Lampe over Bosh (who is not really contemplating declaring, and LIKELY WON'T, The Franchise...also where did I say Lang wouldn't declare?).


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

martin at C.....lmfao


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Yeah Martin would get WORKED at Center


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: 2003 NBA Mock Draft THREAD*

Matt 15862, GREAT points you made...



> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> -From what I've heard, Lampe is his own biggest enemy. He's a head case, in short. He fights with teammates and coaches. He belongs on the Blazers.  Not only that, but let's look at something else...


He's 17. SEVENTEEN. Its not like he's Rasheed's age and throwing tantrums. 



> 7. *Chicago - Dwayne Wade* (Early favorite for ROY if he is played right, will give chicago the penetrator they need after a crawford/robinson trade. Can he adjust to being an NBA guard? He is too good, too athletic to fall into the dilemma of Jason Terry )
> 
> -Personally, I think he will be a Jason Terry type player. He's got that same type of tweener SG game. I haven't seen him play a whole lot, but he seems more athletic that Terry, but Terry is better mentally, and may have a better shot.


Terry doesn't not have his athletic prowess or sheer explosivness. No where near his penentrating skills eihter. Wade really needs to work on his off the ball offense, as he likes to have the ball in his hands all the time.



> 21.*Atlanta - James Lang* (after everyone is dealt this summer they could start their franchise around him and Hayes*traded*)
> 
> -If you're building your franchise around James Lang, you're screwed. Plain and simple.


Fat big kid runs the floor. He aint as terrible as al you guys think he is.



> 22.*New Jersey - Mike Sweetney* (hard worker Will replace Martin at PF, Martin shifts to C)
> 
> -....excuse me? Kenyon Martin, right? 6-8 Kenyon Martin? Martin is undersized for a POWER FORWARD! He's not gonna shift to Center! The Nets will probably take another foreigner, maybe Diaw or Zarko or Pavlovic to try and move RJ to SG.


My bad, my bad, your right. I see the Nets taking Podklzin here. 



> 25.*Sacramento - Rick Rickert* (the complete team, will probably trade him)
> 
> -Look for Sacto to take a foreigner who won't come over right away. They obviously have enough talent and no serious wholes, that I don't think they will want to add anyone else.


I was thinking this myself, but Rick Rickert falling this far, you can't pass that up. He'll be sent in a package with turkoglu for a future HIGH draft pick.




> 28.*Dallas - Mario Austin* (better than najera, in that he has an offensive game)
> 
> -Don't underrate Najera, I think they'll look for a big center, whoever is left with some toughness. They will NOT go Euro, they need strength. Maybe they'll trade down to try and Kaman, or Sofoklis, or Varejao.


Big Z is coming to Dallas! LaFretnz and Van Exel are on their way out. Austin has the same defensive game as Najera, maybe not phyusically established like him, but he'll start right away, since he can put the ball in the Bucket.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: 2003 NBA Mock Draft THREAD*



> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> 
> 
> Why are you so pessimistic on Milicic, but so optimistic on Lampe? I mean, they're at the same age right now, but Milicic is much better than Lampe. By far.
> IMO Milicic could develope into another Tim Duncan, a supreme player in this league. Lampe could be a poor man's Nowitzki, or a second Nowitzki at best.


No, I haven't seen either of these two play. But here's what I do know --- Anthony's value is skyrocketing daily, and his American experience, the fact that in his first year at college he lead a pretty crappy team to win the NCAA tourny, while showing mad skills, heart, a great love for the game, and the ability, as bill walton says, to burn IT UP in the clutch. He's too hot to cool down, and in my opinion Milicic is gonna slip to third. Milicic could very likely be taken 2nd, I havent seen a Mock yet where he hasn't, but then again these Mocks aren't made by the NBA GM's. Anthony for 2nd pick.

seems to me your contradicting yourself bender. You haven't seen either of these guys play, but your saying at best Lampe can be a poor man's Nowitzki? And Milicic could develop into a Tim Duncan? Its not that I have low regard for Milicic, bball doc, but there is such HIGH regard for Anthony in the camps that I think he'll edge out Milicic for 2nd.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheGoods</b>!
> For whomever asked why Lampe is included in recent mocks, it's because he orally declared last week (his written declaration is pending).
> 
> As for Darko vs Lampe:
> Darko is a superior player in every aspect except for outside shooting. Darko is a solid defender, good post player, and is a great dribble-drive player, he also has a team mentality. Lampe is a great shooter (from anywhere), he has very few post moves, and is a weak defender (he isn't motivated to play D but he could just be lazy, in the NBA he might pick it up a little). Darko is a better rebounder than Lampe on both ends, although Lampe is a good position rebounder on the D-end. I really like Darko, and I'd take him if he's on the board, but if I'm picking at #4 or #5 (depending on the team that's picking at 4) I'll take Lampe over Bosh (who is not really contemplating declaring, and LIKELY WON'T, The Franchise...also where did I say Lang wouldn't declare?).


Sorry did I say Lang... I really don't know why? 

Im quite sure Bosh is gonna declare, he won't pass up a lotto pick.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: 2003 NBA Mock Draft THREAD*



> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> 
> 
> but nugz, everyone also knows that the order won't be based on some mock lotto either, so why not base it on the highest probability of order?


because its no fun and we know it wont happen that way. who wants to see the exact same mocks?


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

What are u talking about with Anthony...a lot of his weaknesses were revealed in the final game (Langford was way too fast for him, and he couldn't contend with Collison down low)...only way he goes second is if one of those "dumb-*** won't take a chance, need college and character" GMs moves up to second, and they are disappearing fast, and don't want to look stupid after guys like Rashard Lewis, Kirilenko, Nowitzki, and Amare. Bosh won't declare, and also, the argument you used for Lampe, you ignore with Darko??? Also, any 7'4 guy that is young, mobile, and has skills, no matter how raw, will go around #12 at least, and there is a very slim chance someone like that would fall to say #23. Also, Memphis won't take Delfino AND Pietrus (or vice-versa)...you can guarantee than West will take a big guy with one of those picks (Lang? Perkins?)...not a bad mock though.

LOL, maybe the fact that I wore out the word 'also' is a bad sign for your mock, though.:laugh: :grinning:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*1. Cleveland Cavaliers - LeBron James*...obviously, they've been yearning for LeBron for the whole year, this would be an absolute no-brainer for them.

*2. Denver Nuggets - Darko Milicic*...50-50 here, either Anthony or Darko. But I think the Nuggets take Milicic to solidy their frontcourt with Darko, Nene and Skita.

*3. Toronto Raptors - Carmelo Anthony*...they have to make this move, even if they want a big man, you can't pass up on Melo. He can play beside VC in the starting lineup, or back him up for learning experience.

*4. Miami Heat - Chris Bosh*...Miami takes Bosh to start right away at PF, he's very athletic and Riley could develop him into an up and coming star. I then think that the Heat trade Eddie Jones for Jamal Crawford.

*5. LA Clippers - T.J. Ford*...the Clippers are ecstatic that the Heat passed on Ford, and they know that Miller isn't coming back next season, so they pick Ford to get big minutes.

*6. Detroit Pistons - Chris Kaman*...yikes! A shocker pulled by the Pistons! Kaman could turn into a good starting C for them in 2 years. That would give them a frontline of Big Ben and Kaman.

*7. Chicago Bulls - Dwyane Wade*...of course, they don't know that they will trade for Jones, so they take Wade, who will end up backing up Jones for 2 years before becoming a starter.

*8. Milwaukee - Maciej Lampe*...the Bucks are looking to build their frontline with these two picks. Lampe can play C/PF, and they'll be very interested in Sofoklis. But, they won't take him because he can't play C and there won't be any great C left with their next pick...15. 

*9. New York Knicks - Anderson Varejão*...Anderson will be insurance for them incase McDyess never recovers. He's a good pick for the Knicks, and will become a productive player.

*10. Washington Wizards - Jarvis Hayes*...With MJ out the door, they need someone to fill his spot. They were hoping that Wade would fall to them, but the Bulls have already taken him, so they'll take their second favorite with Hayes.

*11. GS Warriors - Kirk Hinrich*...Gilbert Arenas is basically headed to Denver, so the Warriors will need a PG. They'll think about taking Reece Gaines, but won't take the chance that he won't become a good PG. They'll go for the sure thing in Hinrich.

*12. Seattle Supersonics - Reece Gaines*...the Sonics will be willing to take that chance. If he can make the transition for SG to PG, he'll be a steal for them at 12.

*13. Memphis Grizzlies - Sofoklis Schortsianitis*...the Grizzlies really have no more room on their lineup for an up and coming big man. If he isn't trade to the Bucks, he'll be the backup PF, behind Swift (who will jump into the starting lineup).

*14. Orlando Magic - Nick Collison*...in desperate need for a PF, the Magic will have a tough time picking from Sweetney and Collison. They'll take Collison because of his NCAA Tourney experience.

*15. Milwaukee Bucks - Mike Sweetney*...they are also looking to build their frontline. Sweetney and Lampe could have them set in a few years. They'll take whoever the Magic don't take.

*16. Boston Celtics - Zarko Cabarkapa*...the Celtics also have a weak frontline. They would like Cabarkapa and West, and they are confident that West will still be there for their next pick, but Cabarkapa will surely be gone by then. C/PF will be Zarko's spot on the Cs.

*17. Phoenix Suns - Boris Diaw*...they basically have no one to backup Shawn Marion right now. Boris Diaw will be a good foreign prospect and he'll be able to do the job.

*18. New Orleans Hornets - David West*...the Hornets are pissed that the Celtics took Cabarkapa, so they take West to get back and the Celtics, and because he'll be a good PF when they part ways with P.J. Brown.

*19. Utah Jazz - Mickael Pietrus*...the Jazz are very weak at the SG position, and Pietrus will end up starting there. They'll add him to their list of foreign guard prospects, along with Raul Lopez.

*20. Boston Celtics - Mario Austin*..Celtics are angry that the Hornets took West, so they'll take the second best guy in Mario Austin.

*21. Atlanta Hawks - James Lang*...I think he'll declare, and the Hawks will use him in the same role Eddy Curry had with the Bulls his first season, unless they do trade Ratliff. If they trade Theo, Lang should get large minutes at the C position.

*22. New Jersey Nets - Aleksandar Pavlovic*...Nets will just take another foreign prospect to their roster. They'll ship Krstic and Pavlovic over to Europe for more experience before they bring them back next year.

*23. Portland Trailblazers - Rick Rickert*...he won't do anything in his rookie year. But by his third season, he could be the next Zach Randolph.

*24. LA Lakers - Travis Outlaw*...if Outlaw declares the Lakers will pick him. It is obvious in their playoff series with Minnesota that they need more athleticism. And Outlaw is full of it. If he doesn't declare, the Lakers will take Charlie Villanueva.

*25. Sacramento Kings - Kosta Perovic*...I don't know anything about him, but I've heard that he's good. Vlade won't be around much longer, and Pollard is better as a backup C. Maybe in 3 years, he'll be starting for the Kings.

*26. Minnesota Timberwolves - Josh Howard*...good fit for the Wolves, he could be a part of their regular rotation by his second year.

*27. Memphis Grizzlies - Luke Ridnour*...like I said earlier, the Grizzlies don't have much room for young guys in their lineup anymore. however, Ridnour could beat out Brevin Knight and Earl Watson to be the second string PG.

*28. Dallas Mavericks - Brian Cook*...the Mavericks need size, and Brian Cook is a big boy. Should become a good 8-10ppg guy for them in a couple seasons.

*29. San Antonio Spurs - Jerome Beasley*...the Spurs also need size, and Beasley will be he best big man left. Might even be starting for them in a couple seasons.

Barbosa or Banks will then go to the Cavs at #30. And the Knicks will take whoever the Cavs don't take (Banks or Barbosa).


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TMOD</b>!
> What are u talking about with Anthony...a lot of his weaknesses were revealed in the final game (Langford was way too fast for him, and he couldn't contend with Collison down low)


Yes I have been saying this since last year (that Melo cannot guard against smaller forwards or score against bigger forwards) and the Finals proved it and I have always related to that since. He was the same in HS...one reason he decided to put on weight. He sacrificed his quickness to utilize his post game...Melo maybe 230 but he clearly plays with the strength of 215.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: 2003 NBA Mock Draft THREAD*



> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> No, I haven't seen either of these two play. But here's what I do know --- Anthony's value is skyrocketing daily, and his American experience, the fact that in his first year at college he lead a pretty crappy team to win the NCAA tourny, while showing mad skills, heart, a great love for the game, and the ability, as bill walton says, to burn IT UP in the clutch. He's too hot to cool down, and in my opinion Milicic is gonna slip to third. Milicic could very likely be taken 2nd, I havent seen a Mock yet where he hasn't, but then again these Mocks aren't made by the NBA GM's. Anthony for 2nd pick.
> ...


To be honest with you when the NCAA tourney hype faded so did most of that high with NBA GMs but with that said it is still in their minds no questions. But GMs are making double trips to scout Darko now to be more sure and I am sure once they see him again...order will be restored :grinning: . There is no question that Darko has the makings of a better player than Melo. Will he be? Only he can answer that...no scout pro or not can. As for the whole Lampe thing I agree with your comments to bender although I am not sure if he has seen them. Me myself I have yet to see Lampe so I cannot evaluate his talent to Darko but if I was making a mock draft I would definitely have him in there because he is held in such high regards like nbadraft.net but I would never have him in my rankings becuz to rank a player without seeing them is oblivious.:yes:


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 19.*Utah - Boris Diaw* (good long term talent, shall complement Harpring...better than pietrus?)


Although SG is a need, I think this is a bad pick. Either you don't believe the scouting report on Diaw, think the Jazz are going to change their system or you don't understand the Jazz's system and personnel.
The SG almost never gets to drive and needs to be able to shoot mid to deep jumpers. These are the opposite of Diaw's skills right? See Stevenson's success for example of player with these skills in the Jazz system. If he can cut effectively like Harpring he could play SF but the SF position has Harpring and AK-47 playing 60+ minutes a game. Both are under contract for 2-3 more years. The Jazz's needs are in this order, PF, SG, PG or C, SF. The PF must be a strong post player and the SG needs range on jumper and be a good defender.


----------



## kg_theGREATEST (Feb 21, 2003)

*This is how I hope it will go down*

1.TOR-LeBron James








2.CLE-Carmelo Anthony









3.DEN-Darko Milicic









4.MIA-T.J. Ford









5.LAC-Chris Kaman









6.DET-Anderson Varejao









7.CHI-Jarvis Hayes









8.MIL-Nick Collison









9.NYK-Mike Sweetney
10.WAS-David West
11.GS-Sofoklis Schortsianitis
12.MEM-Dwayne Wade
13.SEA-Reece Gaines
14.ORL-Rick Rickert
15.MIL-Boris Diaw
16.BOS-Brian Cook
17.PHX-Sani Ibrahim
18.NO-Maciej Lampe 
19.UTH-Luke Ridnour
20.BOS-Zarko Cabarkapa 
21.ATL-Josh Howard
22.NJ-Mickaël Pietrus 
23.POR-Kirk Hinrich
24.LAL-James Lang 
25.SAC-Ruben Douglas
26.SA-Charlie Villanueva
27.MEM-Marcus Hatten
28.DAL-Kyle Korver
29.MIN-Travis Outlaw


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> *1. Cleveland Cavaliers - LeBron James*...obviously, they've been yearning for LeBron for the whole year, this would be an absolute no-brainer for them.
> 
> *2. Denver Nuggets - Darko Milicic*...50-50 here, either Anthony or Darko. But I think the Nuggets take Milicic to solidy their frontcourt with Darko, Nene and Skita.
> ...


What is this, straight from NBADraft.net... Cmon be creative, throw in some surprises. Its not as hard as it is predicitng an NFL draft...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: 2003 NBA Mock Draft THREAD*



> Originally posted by <b>JoeF</b>!
> 
> 
> Although SG is a need, I think this is a bad pick. Either you don't believe the scouting report on Diaw, think the Jazz are going to change their system or you don't understand the Jazz's system and personnel.
> The SG almost never gets to drive and needs to be able to shoot mid to deep jumpers. These are the opposite of Diaw's skills right? See Stevenson's success for example of player with these skills in the Jazz system. If he can cut effectively like Harpring he could play SF but the SF position has Harpring and AK-47 playing 60+ minutes a game. Both are under contract for 2-3 more years. The Jazz's needs are in this order, PF, SG, PG or C, SF. The PF must be a strong post player and the SG needs range on jumper and be a good defender.


With Stockton retiring and Malone's wife scouting houses in Dallas, its time for Sloan to change his system. The pick n roll is ineffective if not mastered. Harpring is a great off the dribble player and is excellent off the ball offensively, but now that Malone and Stockton are gone or will be gone in a year Sloan must modernize his ways to fit around that of his players. With Andre Miller coming in, Boris Diaw would be a great compliment to him. He has great passing skills, great defense, will definetly put Cheaney on the bench. A 6-8 SG, will create mismatches, and this is what Sloan knows how to capitalise on. Only thing is he needs to hit those perimeter shots. 

Kirilenko, can he last as a starter? We'll see, because I doubt it. He plays 30 to 35 minutes a game and puts up 15 to 20 mpg numbers. The kids great, but once he is thrusted into SF position starting, he gonna take a beating.

Congrats to Malones daughter, #3 pick in WNBA draft.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

- replace Kaman with Ford
- replace Lang with Sweetney
like the Atlanta trade

PG TJ Ford
SG Jarvis Hayes
SF Glenn Robinson (ugh, 2 more years left, 2 more years)
PF Mike Sweetney
C Kurt Thomas 

good enough for a top 5 pick next year where we could get Tiago Splitter to be our Dirk SF:yes:


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Here are some of my general draft thoughts at this point. 

I really feel like I can't do a mock, because I haven't seen enough of these foreigners that are taking over the draft. 




> 6. Detroit - Chris Bosh (Would you call this a steal? Bosh and Wallace inside could SCARE the Tmacs and Kobes. Fills the gap Williamson failed to do... Piston's defense is fortified further, as well as adding a great offensvie presence in the post.)


I really don't see Bosh as NBA ready at all. He has some skil, but his body isn't close to being developed, and he really didn't dominate at all in the ACC this year. More like Joe Smith than Kevin Garnett at this point...



> 7. Chicago - Dwayne Wade (Early favorite for ROY if he is played right, will give chicago the penetrator they need after a crawford/robinson trade. Can he adjust to being an NBA guard? He is too good, too athletic to fall into the dilemma of Jason Terry )


Yeah, I don't think he's like Terry at all. A solid pick for the Bulls - rounds out their backcourt for years to come. 



> 16.Boston - Nick Collison (Big, consistent inside addition, Battie has not even developed into a role player, dissapointed with that.)


I don't see Nick Collison as a very successful NBA player. 



> 28.Dallas - Mario Austin (better than najera, in that he has an offensive game)


I expect Mario to drop like a rock once prospects start really getting evaluated. 

In this draft, Brian Cook has to be a first rounder. He has a somewhat unconventional game, but who's going to say it won't work in the NBA?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Jarvis Hayes is the x factor of this draft. Some have him as high as 6, others have had him as low as 23. 

The reason he won't go high is simple, and that is that GM's have recognized he can be a decent role player at the most. He tries to shoot the ball the second he touches it. Is definetly not good playing off the ball and scrappy defensively. A poor man's TROY HUDSON.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

LMAO a poor mans Troy Hudson? you just lost all credibility on that one right there:laugh:


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TMOD</b>!
> What are u talking about with Anthony...a lot of his weaknesses were revealed in the final game (Langford was way too fast for him, and he couldn't contend with Collison down low)


Did Anthony even guard Collison down in the lost post? I watch the whole game i dont remember Anthony Guard Collison at all...


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

1. Heat - LeBron
2. Nugs - Darko
3. Raptors - Melo
4. Cavs - Bosh
5. Clipps - Baby Shaq
6. Pistons - Chris Kaman
7. Bulls - Varejao
8. Bucks - Lampe
9. Knicks - Collison
10. Wizards - Hayes
11. Warriors - Wade
12. Sonics - Hinrich
13. Grizz - Gaines
14. Magic - Ridnour


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TMOD</b>!
> What are u talking about with Anthony...a lot of his weaknesses were revealed in the final game (Langford was way too fast for him, and he couldn't contend with Collison down low)...only way he goes second is if one of those "dumb-*** won't take a chance, need college and character" GMs moves up to second, and they are disappearing fast, and don't want to look stupid after guys like Rashard Lewis, Kirilenko, Nowitzki, and Amare. Bosh won't declare, and also, the argument you used for Lampe, you ignore with Darko???


I can't disagree with you more. Langford has been too quick for EVERYONE guarding him in the NCAA tournament, and is a guard. Carmelo is a SF, and Collison is center. The analogy you have used doesnt pertain to Carmelo. He is strong enough and has adequate quickness to guard the best SF's in the NBA, Garnett excluded. Carmelo has been known to be a weak perimeter defender, however I don't think Denver will use him out there, He'll be right at the post playing defense on the power forwards. Anthony's stock has risen very very high, scouts love his work ethic and LOVE for the game, he just needs to develop more killer instinct, and I'm not sure how he will shoot he NBA 3.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 1. Heat - LeBron
> 2. Nugs - Darko
> 3. Raptors - Melo
> ...


Pistons would never take Kaman ahead of Varejao, Lampe in no way will slip to 8.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> I can't disagree with you more. Langford has been too quick for EVERYONE guarding him in the NCAA tournament, and is a guard. Carmelo is a SF, and Collison is center. The analogy you have used doesnt pertain to Carmelo. He is strong enough and has adequate quickness to guard the best SF's in the NBA, Garnett excluded. Carmelo has been known to be a weak perimeter defender, however I don't think Denver will use him out there, He'll be right at the post playing defense on the power forwards. Anthony's stock has risen very very high, scouts love his work ethic and LOVE for the game, he just needs to develop more killer instinct, and I'm not sure how he will shoot he NBA 3.


 OK...Carmelo is a SF, and will have to be more of a perimeter player in the NBA, because he is not strong enough to go down low, even on a lot of small forwards (it doesn't matter that Collison is not a SF, Melo couldn't move him and he isn't that strong), and the majority of the guys that inhabit the perimeter are Langford-like athletes, and the ones who aren't make it up with another 3-5 inches on Langford. Carmelo won't be able to guard _any_ top SF in the NBA, get real! Half the small forwards and ALL post players are stronger, and half the small forwards and ALL wing players are faster, and that doesn't leave him with much, but yes he has the skills to score, and intelligence so he'll do alright. 

Damian's mock wasn't much less original than yours... 
Jarvis Hayes is a poor man's Troy Hudson? W-T-F is that? Do you have any idea what you are talking about, at all? How many of these guys have you seen? Like GAsports said, credibility is coming into question...


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> *Pistons would never take Kaman ahead of Varejao*, Lampe in no way will slip to 8.


Why not, Ben Wallace is a power forward, and Kaman is a legit scoring option in the post, which they need, and another shot blocker, and Varejao isn't a center or a big shotblocker or a post player as much as Kaman, so again why not? Not to mention Kaman went to Central Michigan. If Kaman turns out decent at all, Wallace+Kaman is a lot better duo for the Pistons in the East than Varejao+Wallace.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> Pistons would never take Kaman ahead of Varejao, Lampe in no way will slip to 8.


1. I was tryn to be original unlike the rest of the people copying NBADraft!

2. Kaman could very well go ahead of Vajero!

3. I agree that Lampe wont slip to #8,but like I said I was being ORIGINAL!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TMOD</b>!
> 
> OK...Carmelo is a SF, and will have to be more of a perimeter player in the NBA, because he is not strong enough to go down low, even on a lot of small forwards (it doesn't matter that Collison is not a SF, Melo couldn't move him and he isn't that strong), and the majority of the guys that inhabit the perimeter are Langford-like athletes, and the ones who aren't make it up with another 3-5 inches on Langford. Carmelo won't be able to guard _any_ top SF in the NBA, get real! Half the small forwards and ALL post players are stronger, and half the small forwards and ALL wing players are faster, and that doesn't leave him with much, but yes he has the skills to score, and intelligence so he'll do alright.
> 
> ...


I seen Jarvis Hayes plenty. How was mine unoriginal? Damian's was straight from NbaDraft.net. I look at the teams and see their needs. IMO, Hayes is gonna drop low, and I am calling it like I see it, no need to get worked up. 

I really don't see the Pistons taking Kaman, because Wallace can play the center role amply enough for them. I've seen HIM play, there's nothing explosive about him. He's not much of a scorer either! He's too weak, he never establishes his position in the post. He'll be a decent player, maybe a 14 10 guy, nothing compared to the potential of Varejao, or the athleticism of Bosh (if he slips to their pick). I know I know, you want to ask "HAVE YOU SEEN VAREJAO play?" No I haven't, but I've seen his stats, read scouting reports, and know that Pistons want big, foreign potential and young, he fits all these criterias. Can rebound well, is a great scorer, NO NEED for them to pass him up.
The only way Kaman could go around 5 or 6 is if the Knicks get a pick around there.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 1. I was tryn to be original unlike the rest of the people copying NBADraft!
> 
> ...


You were trying to be original... so that means just randomly putting people on any team, and moving people around? Be logical.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> I seen Jarvis Hayes plenty. How was mine unoriginal? Damian's was straight from NbaDraft.net. I look at the teams and see their needs. IMO, Hayes is gonna drop low, and I am calling it like I see it, no need to get worked up.
> 
> I really don't see the Pistons taking Kaman, because Wallace can play the center role amply enough for them. I've seen HIM play, there's nothing explosive about him. He's not much of a scorer either! He's too weak, he never establishes his position in the post. He'll be a decent player, maybe a 14 10 guy, nothing compared to the potential of Varejao, or the athleticism of Bosh (if he slips to their pick). I know I know, you want to ask "HAVE YOU SEEN VAREJAO play?" No I haven't, but I've seen his stats, read scouting reports, and know that Pistons want big, foreign potential and young, he fits all these criterias. Can rebound well, is a great scorer, NO NEED for them to pass him up.
> The only way Kaman could go around 5 or 6 is if the Knicks get a pick around there.


If you've seen Hayes plenty, and think that he is a poor man's version of Troy Hudson...
:mrt:
I don't see what the big difference between yours a Damian's was either. Lampe to #4, and Banks in the first round. Yep, that sets it apart alright. I'm not getting worked up, either. Everything you just said about Kaman CAN BE SAID ABOUT VAREJAO!!! You've seen Varejao's stats? 2 and 4? How about Kaman's stats...22 and 12. Wallace can play center _amply_, but why would they pass up having a seven footer and the DPOY in the frontcourt in the East? Varejao isn't a great scorer. It just does not make sense, you must've read some bad scouting reports then...it seems like in a lot of your justifications, you are using ALL the *good* points for one player, against ALL the *bad* points of another. It just doesn't work that way.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i think the pistons would love a real center like kman to pair with ben. he's not too much of a project, despite the fact that he will be able to get much bigger given some time in the nba. bosh still goes ahead of kaman IMO because detroit can afford some time and covets a player with allstar potential. varejao is also a possibility but he's an unknown and i don't think he'd have as much impact on this team as a rook. 

it pretty much comes down to picking someone who may be a starting center before the year is out and a backup pf with more potential. big ben is already playing pf a good deal of the time, whenever okur or rebraca are in the game. as good as those players might be (decent), i would love to bolster that position with a center with a little more athleticism and shotblocking ability.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

hayes and hudson? that one's coming WAY out of left field. if he had poor man hudson skills, with his great shot, size, and defense he's well on his way to being a great player


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> hayes and hudson? that one's coming WAY out of left field. if he had poor man hudson skills, with his great shot, size, and defense he's well on his way to being a great player


Cmon Skywalker, dont be so eager to jump on the bandwagon, you should know I'm not comparing Troy Hudson physically with Jarvis Hayes, even if it didn't come off like that. 

Better put to clear the confusion: The way Troy Hudson contributes to the Minnesota team, that is little perimeter defense, the streaky player who is dangerous offensively and can really hit those jumpers. But he does have a little post game...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TMOD</b>!
> 
> If you've seen Hayes plenty, and think that he is a poor man's version of Troy Hudson...
> :mrt:
> I don't see what the big difference between yours a Damian's was either. Lampe to #4, and Banks in the first round. Yep, that sets it apart alright. I'm not getting worked up, either. Everything you just said about Kaman CAN BE SAID ABOUT VAREJAO!!! You've seen Varejao's stats? 2 and 4? How about Kaman's stats...22 and 12. Wallace can play center _amply_, but why would they pass up having a seven footer and the DPOY in the frontcourt in the East? Varejao isn't a great scorer. It just does not make sense, you must've read some bad scouting reports then...


Look above for Hayes part... :no: I see you are judging my and Damians draft by who is in the first round and who is not, maybe you should look into which teams are drafting which players.

Did you just say varejao isn't a great scorer. Where do you get your information from, a specific website? Varejao article
http://www.fullsportpress.com/varejao030903.html
Doesnt say much, but gives stats on Varejao's offensive build, and this year he hasnt got many minutes, because of his youth, so his point production hasnt been that great.

Kaman may be a college DPOY, but I don't seem him being anything more than a 12 10 man in the NBA. Have you noticed when he plays how on the offensive end he gets OVERAGRESSIVE against his defender and this tends to make people overlook how he cannot HOLD HIS ground or position himself to well on offense? Sometimes, you watch him on defense and he's not interested in anything except jumping up to block a shot, he's waitin and beggin for the ball to go up, gets pump faked EASY. 



> it seems like in a lot of your justifications, you are using ALL the *good* points for one player, against ALL the *bad* points of another. It just doesn't work that way.


Just emphasizing Varejao's good points, and sayin why Kaman wont be picked until the Knicks.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> Cmon Skywalker, dont be so eager to jump on the bandwagon, you should know I'm not comparing Troy Hudson physically with Jarvis Hayes, even if it didn't come off like that.
> ...


Hayes is nothing like Hudson. He is more Reggie Miller or Dale Ellis like with a stronger body. He is no way like Hudson. Melo has major weaknesses due to his lack of lateral quickness and he is very weak fir a 230. That weight is not muscle. Melo has had these same problems since HS. He may go before Darko I am not doubting that but only a brave GM would do that becuz I have seen Darko and he is good. Remember the kid is 17!!! He is younger than Lebron. 17 and going #2 is amazing...not hype. I myself have no problem with your mock but please do not make analysis of players if you have not seen them. If you basically said a team pick this player because of their lack of needs I do not think people would have problems with your mock. But when you start making comments like Lampe is the next Dirk and he will be better than Darko...WHERE IS THE PROOF? You have not seen them play so you cannot evaluate...one reason why I do not rank players I have not seen is because it is too hard. Believe me when I say that as great as nbadraft.net is and it is a great tool for draft lovers...their scouting is not 100%. That is why when I saw Darko I questioned those KG comparisons becuz they are nothing alike except for the fact that Darko likes KG and likes to play a team game. He does not have the athleticism or quickness of KG....not even close....but that is how high KG is. Anyways, when you make your mock don't make judgment on players that you have not seen before. :yes:


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> Hayes is nothing like Hudson. He is more Reggie Miller or Dale Ellis like with a stronger body. He is no way like Hudson. Melo has major weaknesses due to his lack of lateral quickness and he is very weak fir a 230. That weight is not muscle. Melo has had these same problems since HS. He may go before Darko I am not doubting that but only a brave GM would do that becuz I have seen Darko and he is good. Remember the kid is 17!!! He is younger than Lebron. 17 and going #2 is amazing...not hype. I myself have no problem with your mock but please do not make analysis of players if you have not seen them. If you basically said a team pick this player because of their lack of needs I do not think people would have problems with your mock. But when you start making comments like Lampe is the next Dirk and he will be better than Darko...WHERE IS THE PROOF? You have not seen them play so you cannot evaluate...one reason why I do not rank players I have not seen is because it is too hard. Believe me when I say that as great as nbadraft.net is and it is a great tool for draft lovers...their scouting is not 100%. That is why when I saw Darko I questioned those KG comparisons becuz they are nothing alike except for the fact that Darko likes KG and likes to play a team game. He does not have the athleticism or quickness of KG....not even close....but that is how high KG is. Anyways, when you make your mock don't make judgment on players that you have not seen before.


Good post...

The Franchise: I'm still not sure about the mocks...but who cares anyways, they're both pretty good. As for Varejao, it is hard to judge him from a few games and limited footage, etc., but numbers don't tell an entire story. I based my comments on what I have heard from people who have seen him play in person, multiple times say, people hailing from Brazil, and people who've seen FC Barcelona several times. It is fairly well known he isn't a scorer, but more of a hustle, and effort type, with good abilities to go alongside that. Also, Kaman wasn't college DPOY, but 12 and 10 to go along side Ben Wallace is better, IMO, than leaving Wallace at C and gambling that Varejao may become an 18 and 9 player at PF, and they'd have an undersized team even then, if Anderson _does develop_ into a scorer.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i mean this in the nicest way...why mock drafts before the lottery?


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> i mean this in the nicest way...why mock drafts before the lottery?


Impatience :grinning: .


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> i mean this in the nicest way...why mock drafts before the lottery?


its fun. especially if you are a fan of teams always in it...like me.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

my bad. I just get fired up when people underestimate Jarvis Hayes and all. I think he can have an impact like Hudson, too. 30ppg in the playoffs:laugh:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> 
> But when you start making comments like Lampe is the next Dirk and he will be better than Darko...WHERE IS THE PROOF? You have not seen them play so you cannot evaluate...one reason why I do not rank players I have not seen is because it is too hard.


Please please, no putting words in my mouth. I never said Lampe will be better than Darko. I don't know how much I've explained why I have put Darko at #3, have you not read my previous posts? I have a relative idea of what the Gm's of developing teams want, big and foreign, which is why I give Lampe the nod over Bosh, alright?



> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Its not that I have low regard for Milicic, bball doc, but there is such HIGH regard for Anthony in the camps that I think he'll edge out Milicic for 2nd.


 :upset: read


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TMOD</b>!
> 
> Good post...
> 
> The Franchise: I'm still not sure about the mocks...but who cares anyways, they're both pretty good. As for Varejao, it is hard to judge him from a few games and limited footage, etc., but numbers don't tell an entire story. I based my comments on what I have heard from people who have seen him play in person, multiple times say, people hailing from Brazil, and people who've seen FC Barcelona several times. It is fairly well known he isn't a scorer, but more of a hustle, and effort type, with good abilities to go alongside that. Also, Kaman wasn't college DPOY, but 12 and 10 to go along side Ben Wallace is better, IMO, than leaving Wallace at C and gambling that Varejao may become an 18 and 9 player at PF, and they'd have an undersized team even then, if Anderson _does develop_ into a scorer.


True true, this is all based IMO, and that is that Kaman hasn't really impressed me enough, what I've seen of him, to be picked ahead of this foreign prospect Varejao. True, I really need to see Varejao play, but Im sure all the scouts will get to see enough of them after the lottery in the Draft camps...

Whats your definition of an undersized team? Ben Wallace is 6'9, what as you know size doesn't matter for him. Really, he can out rebound anyONE in the NBA, and he blocks shots just like THAT. So, then why call him undersized, if he gives you all the features of a big man, and MORE. So putting Wallace at C, which is something he is comfy with I guess, and putting a 6'10 PF in Varejao at 4 spot, Robinson Rip and Billups, THAT IS NO way a small lineup. Pistons do not need the aggressive defensive boost that Kaman will give them. they have plenty of guys who can put up 10 12 points a game, AKA Corliss Williamson, CRob. But they have to take the risk of Varejao and his offensive game, because that is what they so desperately need to become a contender.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

but even if one drafts on needs...who really needs a melo more than a darko? it certainly isn't denver, cleveland, or toronto, the 3 teams with the best chance of getting #2. miami and the clippers have caron and odom respectively. the bulls might take melo at #2...but who else should?


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> my bad. I just get fired up when people underestimate Jarvis Hayes and all. I think he can have an impact like Hudson, too. 30ppg in the playoffs:laugh:


JARVIS is the stuff...he is the most underrated player in the draft even though he is in the top 10...WATCH OUT for this guy...guys! He is lights out.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> Whats your definition of an undersized team? Ben Wallace is 6'9, what as you know size doesn't matter for him. Really, he can out rebound anyONE in the NBA, and he blocks shots just like THAT. So, then why call him undersized, if he gives you all the features of a big man, and MORE. So putting Wallace at C, which is something he is comfy with I guess, and putting a 6'10 PF in Varejao at 4 spot, Robinson Rip and Billups, THAT IS NO way a small lineup. Pistons do not need the aggressive defensive boost that Kaman will give them. they have plenty of guys who can put up 10 12 points a game, AKA Corliss Williamson, CRob. But they have to take the risk of Varejao and his offensive game, because that is what they so desperately need to become a contender.


Ben Wallace is about 6'6. The point with Kaman is that he is a legit option in the post, a guy you can go to like an Ilgauskas, Wallace is not, and Varejao is compared to Gooden, and Gooden is an unorthodox post player and is not a true back to the basket player. They've got plenty of face-up guys, size never hurts, and Uncle Cliffy is gettin' old. If the Pistons want offense, they'd go after a post scorer, or a scorer at SF, not a tweener-style hustle player, which isn't necessarily a bad thing, but not what Detroit needs. Varejao is NOT a big time offensive player, but he's alright. Think of it like this...if Kaman in his prime is Ilgauskas of recent years, and Varejao in his prime is the Gooden of today, who would be of greater benefit to the Pistons? The Big Z, no doubt.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> 
> 
> JARVIS is the stuff...he is the most underrated player in the draft even though he is in the top 10...WATCH OUT for this guy...guys! He is lights out.


i think he will be a good candidate for denver at 4.


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: 2003 NBA Mock Draft THREAD*



> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> its time for Sloan to change his system.


Sloan may retire but I doubt he will "modernize" his system. Sloan is what he is. He won't change. The Jazz wont significantly change what they do until Sloan retires and they hire a coach from outside the organization.



> Kirilenko, can he last as a starter? We'll see, because I doubt it. He plays 30 to 35 minutes a game and puts up 15 to 20 mpg numbers. The kids great, but once he is thrusted into SF position starting, he gonna take a beating.


The other resaon they limit AK's minutes is the amount of basketball he plays when you add in the Russian national team committments. I think as long as Harpring plays well he will be the starter and AK will continue to be the sixth man. Harpring is more comfortable as the starter and sixth man is a perfect role for AK right now because his game is about energy and effort. If Malone leaves and AK develops or shows a better offensive game he could become the starter.


----------



## kapatain_drifter (Apr 28, 2003)

hey franchise, good mock. but you got that james lang in there and no jerome beasley? i saw lang play a little during mcdonalds all star game, he could run the court but that was all... you know beasley is really impressive this kid is great for a pick in the 20's because he can put ball in hoop and is a greeat defensive player. you have Lakers and Dallas, and one of those teams will take Beasley, he gets his shot of quick, has good fundamentals of the game. and like you said madsen sucks so does najera and bradley and lafrentz. I understand the gamble with foreign players but Beasley knows the ins and outs of game, dont you think he can adapt very quickly, and this is what teams chasing title next season want ?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> *1. Cleveland Cavaliers - LeBron James*...obviously, they've been yearning for LeBron for the whole year, this would be an absolute no-brainer for them.
> 
> [*14. Orlando Magic - Nick Collison*...in desperate need for a PF, the Magic will have a tough time picking from Sweetney and Collison. They'll take Collison because of his NCAA Tourney experience.


YThat would be sweet, Gooden and Collison back toegher again, but I doubt that they will get a PF when they have Gooden.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> YThat would be sweet, Gooden and Collison back toegher again, but I doubt that they will get a PF when they have Gooden.


I loved watching those two up front, and with Simien coming off the bench! Orlando needs any help they can get up front, and what centers would still be around at 14? Kaman will probably be gone, and anyone else that I can think of would be a reach. They might have to go for a PG at 14, or trade the pick to late first/early second and pick up a Jason Keep or Slavko Vranes, or trade up for Kaman.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> Please please, no putting words in my mouth. I never said Lampe will be better than Darko. I don't know how much I've explained why I have put Darko at #3, have you not read my previous posts? I have a relative idea of what the Gm's of developing teams want, big and foreign, which is why I give Lampe the nod over Bosh, alright?
> ...


True this is my bad...I misread your comments and thought you were giving an analysis players you did not see.


----------

